

RoR Win: “Getting Things Done” with MongoDB Mongoid - carterac
http://code.dblock.org/ShowPost.aspx?id=210

======
getsat
Started using MongoDB + Mongoid a few weeks ago. I have no plans to ever use
MySQL/PostgreSQL for any projects ever again (unless they have requirements
MongoDB can't meet).

Prototyping without database migrations is amazing.

This video on MongoDB-style schema design was extremely helpful:
<http://blip.tv/mongodb/schema-design-with-mongodb-3723187>

~~~
wtn
MongoDB is good, and Mongoid has a lot of features. However, I ran into a few
Mongoid bugs that bothered me and I am transitioning my project to PostgreSQL.

Part of that is because my boss added a lot of features to the project that
are easier to implement with normalized data. I could write JavaScript
map/reduce functions to handle some of the cases, but using ActiveRecord 3.1
will be easier for me and easier for the next guy to maintain.

Everyone should try Mongoid out to learn its strengths. I agree with Ilya
Grigorik when he says 90+% of the time SQL remains the most practical solution
for the problem at hand (paraphrased).

~~~
weixiyen
I disagree

------
anko
has anyone done a recent comparison of mongoid and mongo_mapper?

~~~
evanwalsh
Nothing I've seen lately. MongoMapper 0.9 and on is shaping up rather well
with its ActiveModel usage and whatnot.

~~~
anko
I really like mongo mapper's plugin system, but mongoid tends to handle
reflection (stuff like content_columns and reflect_on_association) better..

